
Elon Musk Solved the Electric Car Problem - rylandgold
https://dev.to/taillogs/the-brilliance-of-elon-musk-135l
======
nunez
Right, so it takes 30 mins (at best) to refill a Tesla at very specific
charging stations whereas any ICE car takes, like, five minutes (on average).
Exactly how is the electric car problem solved?

